# Predator mode! Who's stalking who?!



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

Who's predator, and who's prey?? Bonez, or Bud man?? 

The stand..



















ATTACK!










Nope.. too soon! Leopard stalk look-alike!










And just some more yard play! 














































The boys and I !!  This love was MUCH to small.. haha


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

My lady and BIG










Enjoy!


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

LOL Love it!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Holy crap! Bones just got big! It's only been a couple days since his last pics. :shocked:

Such a nice little (big) pack! It looks like they get along really well.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

So cute! What nice looking dogs!


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Love them all!! 

And my dogs do that stalking game too.....hilarious!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Looks like Budman syct (sp) him out with his eyes. Put the scare on him. Good lookin pack.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

What a great looking family!!! Love the stalking photos.


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments guys!


----------



## RaisingWolves (Mar 19, 2011)

I love the action shots! My mastiff stalks our boxer too! She looks like a lion in the grass.


----------

